# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Mountainbike Media: Foto und Video >  Sensorreinigung mit Trockeneis

## georg

Hallo allerseits!

Sensorreinigung ist ja bei DSLRs ein ziemliches Thema, überhaupt wenn wir 2m neben dem staubigen Anlieger im Dreck kleben und versuchen ein paar Bilder zu schießen.

Nun ist die Prozedur mit Spiegelkasten ausblasen und dann mit Methanol und fuselfreien Reinigungstüchern den Sensor abzuwischen zwar wirkungsvoll, aber mühsam.

Nun meine Frage: Gibt es kleine Trockeneisstrahlgeräte die für diesen Anwendungsbereich geeignet sind  zu kaufen? Oder muß man sich das selber bauen?
Hab gegoogelt, aber im Elektronikbereich gibt es nur Dienstleister - keine Geräte.
Frage1) Kennt wer solche Geräte, wo kriegt man das und was kostet das?

Hat wer Ideen wie man so was selber baut? Im Prinzip benötigt man ja nur einen Behälter für das Eis und Druckluft.. aber ganz so einfach ist das wohl nicht.
Frage 2) Vorschläge? Hinweise? Ideen für den Selbstbau? (Kompressor vorhanden, also Druckluftquelle ist kein Thema.)

_Anmerkungen: Wer grundsätzliche Zweifel hat ob das funktioniert informiert sich bitte selber. de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trockeneisstrahlen
Wer schreiben will er benötigt keine Sensorreinigung  macht zu wenig Bilder und soll daher schweigen._  :Wink:   :Twisted:

----------


## DasMatti

Kommt man so einfach an Trockeneis ran? Hab da keine Ahnung...
Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, funktioniert das so ähnlich wie Sandstrahlen.
Falls ich da recht liege, hab ich eine super Idee für dich.
Hab selbst auch schon beim meinem Vergaser angewendet.
Wirkprinzip ist ja das gleiche.
Hier der link:

adrian.kochs-online.net/2010/...n-mit-bhagwan/

ride on
matthi

----------


## georg

> Kommt man so einfach an Trockeneis ran? Hab da keine Ahnung...


 Jo, kannst sogar online bestellen. Haben das als Kinder gerne zu Weihnachten in einen Topf mit Wasser geworfen für die Nebeleffekte unterm Christbaum..  :Big Grin: 



> Falls ich da recht liege, hab ich eine super Idee für dich.
> Hab selbst auch schon beim meinem Vergaser angewendet.


 So ähnlich habe ich mir das vorgestellt, nur, dass man das halt etwas isolieren müßte.. bei -78°C klebt man sonst am Behälter fest.  :Stick Out Tongue:  Ein Mantelluftstrom um den Strahl wäre auch fein. Muß mir Sandstrahldüsen mal ansehen.

----------


## georg

Hmm.. ich halte mal kurz Gedanken fest:
1) Druckluft muß klarerweise durch einen Filter
2) CO2 Quelle auch Patrone möglich? -> Sollte durch die schnelle Expansion eigentlich so weit abkühlen, dass ein CO2 Schnee rauskommt.

Ich glaube das muß mal probiert werden.

----------


## DasMatti

Also es geht ja nicht nur um die Aufprallenergie, sondern auch um die Unterkühlung die beim Auftreffen entsteht. Die Frage ist nun wie viel Aufprallenergie notwendig ist.

Aber du könntest es doch auch mal mit einem kleinen/billigen CO2 Feuerlösche probieren... is auf jeden fall auch CO2 Schnee, und allzu langsam kommt der auch nicht aus der Düse...

----------

